

Show HN: Mash Controller, Video Game News - thatmiddleway
http://mashcontroller.net/

======
ErikRogneby
Thanks for this. I appreciate how lean and no frills the list is and the RSS
support.

~~~
thatmiddleway
You're welcome! The goal is to keep it minimal and easy to scan quickly.

~~~
ErikRogneby
Mobile friendly design as well!

